# Netflix Users View Over One Billion Hours of Content in June



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix Users View Over One Billion Hours of Content in June*​
From Here

"That's a new record for the company â€" one that CEO Reed Hastings hopes to eclipse very soon. Netflix streaming is more popular than ever, bringing in more users and greater viewership as time goes on. In June they set an absolutely enormous record, with a total of over a billion hours of viewed content.

Reed Hastings is quite pleased, as you might imagine, but he's not ready to settle. He says that he'll "blow these records away" once 'House of Cards' and 'Arrested Development' hit the streaming service. To content licensing team lead Ted Sarantos Hastings says "Keep going, Ted, we need even more!""


----------

